# Dock diving weekend



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ozzy nailed it this weekend. First completion of the season 2 jumps yesterday with a PB of 21.0ft. Today 2 jumps 23.0 and 23.6 another PB. 2 more jumps for his Divison a master title. Good boy Ozzy


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Great job! Dock diving is loads of fun.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Good boy Ozzy!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Big jumps, awesome!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Pytheis said:


> Great job! Dock diving is loads of fun.


Thanks. It’s a blast and a Ozzy is insane when it’s time to get on the dock.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Big jumps, awesome!


Thanks he gets further and further with each jump. Pretty good for a GSD.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> Good boy Ozzy!


He was a good boy.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Where is your girl at? Is she going to do dock diving or has she got other skills?
Ozzy just keeps getting more handsome.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Good boy Ozzie


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> Where is your girl at? Is she going to do dock diving or has she got other skills?
> Ozzy just keeps getting more handsome.


She had a couple of sessions on the dock and loved it. She is living the life. I rehomed her to a friend who will title her and give her the time she needs. I’m still recovering from rotator cuff surgery and was not able to go forward with her foundation training. . I may be looking at another surgery soon. With Ozzy being trained already he’s easy to handle w help of my BF when needed. She is doing fabulous and I get updates all the time. He loves her to pieces and that is what matters.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> Where is your girl at? Is she going to do dock diving or has she got other skills?
> Ozzy just keeps getting more handsome.


Oh thanks


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Sorry! I did not know. I totally get it though. When I tore that tendon, which never got better, I was so grateful that I only had Shadow and that she is good. I had a hard time driving never mind the dog! Shoulders hurt!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> Sorry! I did not know. I totally get it though. When I tore that tendon, which never got better, I was so grateful that I only had Shadow and that she is good. I had a hard time driving never mind the dog! Shoulders hurt!


Yes it sucks but I did what was best for her. This recovery is not going the way I want it to.


----------

